# 2017 Elk Drawing



## johnnie555

Unsuccessful yet again for the 2017 Elk and bear draws. (15 chances for elk and 13 for bear.) I guess there's always next year. Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## srconnell22

No bear or elk tags for our house. Maybe next year.


----------



## Liver and Onions

johnnie555 said:


> Unsuccessful yet again for the 2017 Elk and bear draws. (15 chances for elk and 13 for bear.) I guess there's always next year. Good luck to everyone else.


Where are you applying that 13 bear points doesn't get you a hunt ? I now have 15 elk points also.

L & O


----------



## Botiz

This was my first year as an official Michigan resident so I expected to not get drawn for anything. Got to start somewhere.


----------



## Hunting18

No go on the Elk license again this year, and a No on the bear as well but that was expected as I only applied for a point.


----------



## Nostromo

Sorry! You are unsuccessful in the 2017 Elk drawing.


----------



## Jawski_Jr

I can't believe it!!!

I wasn't selected either.


----------



## johnnie555

Liver and Onions said:


> Where are you applying that 13 bear points doesn't get you a hunt ? I now have 15 elk points also.
> 
> L & O


Drummond Island unit.


----------



## sparky18181

No mi elk for me. Again. Oh well I hope my buddies dad gets one. He's in his late 70 s and would love to,see that happen for him


----------



## SmokeShot

Unsuccessful for me 26 years in a row and counting....


----------



## boomstick

One of these years, maybe!


----------



## Bobcat

Unsuccessful since 1984!


----------



## Lumberman

I finally drew a tag. Couldn't believe it. Looked at it a few times to make sure I wasn't reading it wrong. Posted my congratulations page in the other thread. Think I had 15 chances. Might have been 14. 

It's going to be a long 6 months until I can actually go hunting!!

I almost pulled the trigger on a bear tag too but couldn't make up mind where so I decided to wait. Glad I did now. I'll have 10 points next year. Might hold of for a Baldwin tag now and try to hunt my own property.


----------



## Hunting18

Anyone know the gentleman that won the Pure Michigan hunt this year? I heard through the grape vine that he also pulled a bull elk tag. Does that mean he can take two elk this season???


----------



## DirtySteve

Hunting18 said:


> Anyone know the gentleman that won the Pure Michigan hunt this year? I heard through the grape vine that he also pulled a bull elk tag. Does that mean he can take two elk this season???


Doesn't sound logical. Pure michigan hunt winners for 2017 were drawn last January well before the elk permit applications were sent in. He wouldn't have had a reason to enter the draw as he would have already known he had a tag.


----------



## Hunting18

DirtySteve said:


> Doesn't sound logical. Pure michigan hunt winners for 2017 were drawn last January well before the elk permit applications were sent in. He wouldn't have had a reason to enter the draw as he would have already known he had a tag.


According to a sports shop near me that sold the Pure Michigan hunt application to the guy that won, he also drew a bull elk license. Whether that is true or not I don't know. Unless he was planning on just adding points for future years?


----------



## steelyspeed

Hunting18 said:


> According to a sports shop near me that sold the Pure Michigan hunt application to the guy that won, he also drew a bull elk license. Whether that is true or not I don't know. Unless he was planning on just adding points for future years?


I would have still applied if I was him!


----------



## srconnell22

Hunting18 said:


> According to a sports shop near me that sold the Pure Michigan hunt application to the guy that won, he also drew a bull elk license. Whether that is true or not I don't know. Unless he was planning on just adding points for future years?


It's true. He won the Pure Michigan hunt, then pulled a September bull tag in the regular draw. He is donating his Pure Michigan hunt to his son, and kept his regular bull tag. Both of them will be hunting with Dennis Casselman this September. 

Talk about Pure Michigan, getting to enjoy a Michigan Elk hunt where you and your son both have tags during the same season with one of the best Michigan Elk guides out there. Absolutely Incredible!


----------



## DirtySteve

srconnell22 said:


> It's true. He won the Pure Michigan hunt, then pulled a September bull tag in the regular draw. He is donating his Pure Michigan hunt to his son, and kept his regular bull tag. Both of them will be hunting with Dennis Casselman this September.
> 
> Talk about Pure Michigan, getting to enjoy a Michigan Elk hunt where you and your son both have tags during the same season with one of the best Michigan Elk guides out there. Absolutely Incredible!


That is an awesome story.


----------



## Huntmich

srconnell22 said:


> It's true. He won the Pure Michigan hunt, then pulled a September bull tag in the regular draw. He is donating his Pure Michigan hunt to his son, and kept his regular bull tag. Both of them will be hunting with Dennis Casselman this September.
> 
> Talk about Pure Michigan, getting to enjoy a Michigan Elk hunt where you and your son both have tags during the same season with one of the best Michigan Elk guides out there. Absolutely Incredible!


That's nuts and awesome. Sounds expensive between the guide fee and taxidermy bill. Good luck fellas. I went with Scott when I drew mine. If your looking for a guide look no further then him. Feel free to message me if you want more info on my experience with him.


----------



## srconnell22

Huntmich said:


> That's nuts and awesome. Sounds expensive between the guide fee and taxidermy bill. Good luck fellas. I went with Scott when I drew mine. If your looking for a guide look no further then him. Feel free to message me if you want more info on my experience with him.


The house I just bought is about 5 miles as the crow flies from where you killed your bull!


----------



## Huntmich

Sweet. Your making the rounds up there. Werent you in Mason? Every once in awhile I'll drive out that way when I'm up. Was hoping someone in my family would draw, but haven't heard from anyone so I'm guessing not.


----------



## rbrennan26

I'm going with Scott and can't be more excited! Cmon August/sept!!!!!


----------



## rbrennan26

I'm going with Scott and can't be more excited! Cmon August/sept!!!!!


----------



## rbrennan26

I booked Scott and I'm beyond excited for my cow hunt come aug/sept!!!!!


----------



## Luv2hunteup

rbrennan26 said:


> I booked Scott and I'm beyond excited for my cow hunt come aug/sept!!!!!


Congrats, words worth repeating.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

rbrennan26 said:


> I booked Scott and I'm beyond excited for my cow hunt come aug/sept!!!!!


Congrats, words worth repeating.


----------



## WMU05

Luv2hunteup said:


> Congrats, words worth repeating.


You can say that again.


----------



## rbrennan26

Sorry about that, I was at the Tigers game for a work outing and my connection must have been messed up


----------



## 1911




----------



## 1911

View attachment 260729
I'm still in shock!
Any pointers or suggestions on a guide?


----------



## Luv2hunteup

1911 said:


> View attachment 260729
> I'm still in shock!
> Any pointers or suggestions on a guide?


Srconnell22
Kotimaki


----------



## Bonz 54

There is two threads on this but I guess it warrants saying twice. After applying EVERY year since there was a Season and 14 years of the "Weighted" Drawing, I finally got a tag. It is for an "Antlerless" and the first hunt. I have Bird and Deer hunted the area extensively. I do understand that unless you are putting hours on the ground it's going to be a tough hunt. At 63 and the fact that I can't start applying again for 10 years, this will be a Once-In-A-Lifetime tag.


----------



## 1911




----------



## 1911

What would be your first choice for the early elk season?


----------



## Bonz 54

Mine will be a 30-06 with 165 gr. BTPSP. Depending on what I am seeing, my back up will be a .50 cal Hawkens. FRANK


----------



## Firefighter

1911 said:


> What would be your first choice for the early elk season?


Whatever you can shoot with very short notice, off hand, and multiple times ACCURATELY.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

1911 said:


> View attachment 260729
> I'm still in shock!
> Any pointers or suggestions on a guide?


Don't delay hiring a guide if that's the route you are going.


----------



## Lumberman

1911 said:


> View attachment 260729
> I'm still in shock!
> Any pointers or suggestions on a guide?


Congrats!!


----------



## 1911

Lumberman said:


> Congrats!!


Thank you!


----------



## Wild Thing

Luv2hunteup said:


> Don't delay hiring a guide if that's the route you are going.


That is for sure. My wife drew a cow elk tag for the early season several years ago. Not sure if it is the same now or not but at the time the early season was split with 4 days in late August and then 4 more days in September a few weeks later. The Pigeon River State Forest was not included in the early season hunt as the goal for the early hunt is to reduce the number of elk migrating out of the area so it was going to be primarily a private land hunt. Not knowing any landowners we decided we had better hire a guide with some contacts in the area. Believe it or not she had difficulty finding a guide that would take her for a cow hunt during the early season. They all said it was too difficult to tag a cow during the early season.

She finally did hire a guide but we thought? Really? How difficult can it be to tag a cow elk?? At the time we owned a charter fishing business and we were booked 7 days per week all the way through early September so we decided to just hunt the last 4 days of her early season. We just didn't believe it would be that difficult.

Long story short - we hunted hard with the guide and his contacts for 4 full days. My wife could have easily killed 9 of the 10 bulls we saw (one of which was a 7X7) but she never had an opportunity to shoot a cow. Her season ended without filling the tag.

Good luck to those of you who drew a tag.


----------



## srconnell22

wildthing said:


> That is for sure. My wife drew a cow elk tag for the early season several years ago. Not sure if it is the same now or not but at the time the early season was split with 4 days in late August and then 4 more days in September a few weeks later. The Pigeon River State Forest was not included in the early season hunt as the goal for the early hunt is to reduce the number of elk migrating out of the area so it was going to be primarily a private land hunt. Not knowing any landowners we decided we had better hire a guide with some contacts in the area. Believe it or not she had difficulty finding a guide that would take her for a cow hunt during the early season. They all said it was too difficult to tag a cow during the early season.
> 
> She finally did hire a guide but we thought? Really? How difficult can it be to tag a cow elk?? At the time we owned a charter fishing business and we were booked 7 days per week all the way through early September so we decided to just hunt the last 4 days of her early season. We just didn't believe it would be that difficult.
> 
> Long story short - we hunted hard with the guide and his contacts for 4 full days. My wife could have easily killed 9 of the 10 bulls we saw (one of which was a 7X7) but she never had an opportunity to shoot a cow. Her season ended without filling the tag.
> 
> Good luck to those of you who drew a tag.


The early season cow tag is the toughest hunt, no doubt about that. 

I typically tell my bull hunters that the first four days in August are optional for them. They need to be there in September only. 

My early season cow hunters need to be there every day possible. It's a hunt if you aren't sitting on private farm fields.


----------



## srconnell22

wildthing said:


> That is for sure. My wife drew a cow elk tag for the early season several years ago. Not sure if it is the same now or not but at the time the early season was split with 4 days in late August and then 4 more days in September a few weeks later. The Pigeon River State Forest was not included in the early season hunt as the goal for the early hunt is to reduce the number of elk migrating out of the area so it was going to be primarily a private land hunt. Not knowing any landowners we decided we had better hire a guide with some contacts in the area. Believe it or not she had difficulty finding a guide that would take her for a cow hunt during the early season. They all said it was too difficult to tag a cow during the early season.
> 
> She finally did hire a guide but we thought? Really? How difficult can it be to tag a cow elk?? At the time we owned a charter fishing business and we were booked 7 days per week all the way through early September so we decided to just hunt the last 4 days of her early season. We just didn't believe it would be that difficult.
> 
> Long story short - we hunted hard with the guide and his contacts for 4 full days. My wife could have easily killed 9 of the 10 bulls we saw (one of which was a 7X7) but she never had an opportunity to shoot a cow. Her season ended without filling the tag.
> 
> Good luck to those of you who drew a tag.


The early season cow tag is the toughest hunt, no doubt about that. 

I typically tell my bull hunters that the first four days in August are optional for them. They need to be there in September only. 

My early season cow hunters need to be there every day possible. It's a hunt if you aren't sitting on private farm fields.


----------



## Firefighter

srconnell22 said:


> The early season cow tag is the toughest hunt, no doubt about that.
> 
> I typically tell my bull hunters that the first four days in August are optional for them. They need to be there in September only.
> 
> My early season cow hunters need to be there every day possible. It's a hunt if you aren't sitting on private farm fields.



I'll attest to this. Scotty and I covered about 13 miles per day on foot for 4 days straight, and although I could have killed a cow (I was hunting a bull), it would have taken a great deal of effort.

Walking down a cow in the early season is certainly a young man's game and not for the faint of heart.


----------



## srconnell22

Firefighter said:


> I'll attest to this. Scotty and I covered about 13 miles per day on foot for 4 days straight.


You and your fancy-shmancy pedometer!!


----------



## Rockokloco

Bonz 54 said:


> Mine will be a 30-06 with 165 gr. BTPSP. Depending on what I am seeing, my back up will be a .50 cal Hawkens. FRANK


That's the same setup I shot my bull with at 92 yards. He turned and fell in his tracks. The bullet went in between two ribs, hit a rib on the far side and stopped after pulling the skin out in about a 4 inch circle. Both lungs and rear of the heart. That will be plenty of gun. Congrats BTW. I hope you have the hunt of a lifetime. I sure did.


----------



## Firefighter

srconnell22 said:


> You and your fancy-shmancy pedometer!!


That was Adam, with his spacephone.

My flip phone did not allow such shenanigans, but my aching legs hinted at them.

And BTW, for being basically the same size as me, I swear your legs must be 97% of your height.


----------



## dortmand

I was successful in drawing a early antlerless tag this year, I think I had around 7 points or so. I was hoping to hear some better news about the Aug/Sept. season being at least some what successful though, geez. I realize it's hot and green, and there's no convenience of snow, but still seems like some would move early morning. I was planning to just wing it... And if guides are turning down the early hunts, sounds even tougher than I thought.


----------



## Liver and Onions

It seems a few years back someone posted about hunting one of the private clubs for a cow because they wanted fewer. Also, someone posted or it was discussed that maybe a local farmer has some elk on his farm and would like to have less. Probably all of the guides would know of any such opportunities. Local DNR might also know.

I think this is what I was thinking about:
http://www.canadacreekranch.com/Amenities/Elk_Guide_Service.aspx

L & O


----------



## srconnell22

Canada Creek is in the closed zone for September. They are only available for the December hunt. 

There will be a lot of cow hunters that go home empty handed in September. If you are planning on going alone, start scouting as soon as possible.


----------



## Bonz 54

It took me MUCH longer than I would have liked to get a tag, both physically and financially. I am retired now and no pension. So I will be doing it on my own. Being retired time isn't an issue but hiring a guide is out of the question. I am French, Irish and American Indian so being stubborn and sticking to the task at hand wont be a problem.


----------



## Firefighter

Bonz 54 said:


> It took me MUCH longer than I would have liked to get a tag, both physically and financially. I am retired now and no pension. So I will be doing it on my own. Being retired time isn't an issue but hiring a guide is out of the question. I am French, Irish and American Indian so being stubborn and sticking to the task at hand wont be a problem.



I hope you're also superhuman, because once the shooting is done, dealing with an animal as big as an elk is TOUGH!


----------



## srconnell22

Firefighter said:


> I hope you're also superhuman, because once the shooting is done, dealing with an animal as big as an elk is TOUGH!


Bonz - if you're hunting on your own and get one knocked down, if you are anywhere near me I'll stop what I'm doing and come help you get it out of the woods. My cell phone number is 734.223.4284. 

What Jason said is correct. Don't have a heart attack trying to get an elk out of the woods alone.


----------



## Bonz 54

Thanks Scott. I am going to camp at Shoepac Lake and focus around that area. We have been pretty fortunate seeing them there. I have Bird hunted that area for over 20 years and know there are areas they prefer. FRANK


----------



## Biggbear

srconnell22 said:


> You and your fancy-shmancy pedometer!!


 Ha!! After days like that knowing how far I actually walked would make me even more exhausted!


----------



## Biggbear

Bonz 54 said:


> Thanks Scott. I am going to camp at Shoepac Lake and focus around that area. We have been pretty fortunate seeing them there. I have Bird hunted that area for over 20 years and know there are areas they prefer. FRANK


Frank- No clue how I missed your post about getting a tag, congrats!! If I'm at our place in Boyne City I'll head that way if you get one, just let me know. It's not that far across there. I'm usually up most weekends in September.


----------



## Bonz 54

Thanks Craig. My hunt starts on the 8/29 and goes through 9/11. there are 2 more long weekend hunts the 15th through the 18th and 9/29 through 10/2. I hope they wont be necessary and I can't do both so I will wait for the last one.. I have to be there on the 28th for a seminar, then we're off to the races. FRANK


----------



## 1911

11 days to go!


----------



## JBooth

Bonz 54 said:


> Thanks Craig. My hunt starts on the 8/29 and goes through 9/11. there are 2 more long weekend hunts the 15th through the 18th and 9/29 through 10/2. I hope they wont be necessary and I can't do both so I will wait for the last one.. I have to be there on the 28th for a seminar, then we're off to the races. FRANK



I think you'll do just fine in that spot I told you about. I'll be shocked if you don't get a crack in the first couple days.


----------



## Bonz 54

Thanks J, apparently my partner wont make it until Thursday, but I hope to kill quick and be sitting around the fire when he gets there. I am leaving a week from Saturday to go make camp and get some scouting in. Thanks again. FRANK


----------



## chuckinduck

Lumberman said:


> Being a guy who is looking forward to hunting with you in December....
> 
> This statement is very concerning. Lmao
> 
> My old lady would be pissed. Or on second thought maybe she wouldn't be.


Well look at this way. It'll be much easier to get him for first degree murder and solicitation with that post he made. That trial won't last two days. lol.


----------



## Forest Meister

srconnell22 said:


> I just killed my last cow hunter off, so I have an opening for a cow if anyone is looking for some help.





srconnell22 said:


> That's what they get when they complain about how much and how fast I walk!





Lumberman said:


> Being a guy who is looking forward to hunting with you in December....
> 
> This statement is very concerning. Lmao
> 
> My old lady would be pissed. Or on second thought maybe she wouldn't be.


Lumberman, it seems all quite simple to me: Get in shape, or get life insurance. Either way is a win - win for the little lady. FM


----------



## srconnell22

Under advisement from my legal counsel: For the record... all of my elk hunters are still alive. The elk, not so much. 

A 7x7 and two cows down so far in our camp. 

Tomorrow should be a good one with the low temps coming.


----------



## srconnell22

srconnell22 said:


> Tomorrow should be a good one with the low temps coming.


Beautiful morning. 

Two more big 6x6's down.


----------



## SMITTY1233

All these posts and no pictures!


----------



## srconnell22

SMITTY1233 said:


> All these posts and no pictures!


Best I can do at the moment. My hands are full.


----------



## SMITTY1233

That's a cool picture! Some of us desk warriors are feigning for some pictures!


----------



## shumhow

Couldn't get a vehicle to that one eh?


----------



## srconnell22

shumhow said:


> Couldn't get a vehicle to that one eh?


Nope. About a mile short.


----------



## shumhow

Haha, 50 yards would be too long for me. Thanks for all the updates, look forward to them.


----------



## srconnell22

Here is Bob with his 6x6 from this morning. 

I also attached a photo of myself after my morning workout. 


















This is Howard with his cow from yesterday afternoon. 










This is Rob's cow from opening morning. 










We are down to only one bull hunter left.


----------



## SMITTY1233

Awesome pictures. Good works guys on a hunt of a lifetime I'm sure.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Fine work gentlemen. Congrats


----------



## Lumberman

Great job. Congrats.


----------



## SCOOTER3148

Great job all looks like some tags being filled


----------



## Firefighter

Outstanding!


----------



## hippysss57

Looks like Howard was using a older model Savage 99


----------



## srconnell22

srconnell22 said:


> Here is Bob with his 6x6 from this morning.
> 
> I also attached a photo of myself after my morning workout.
> 
> View attachment 268067
> 
> View attachment 268068
> 
> .


Bob took his bull straight to Lansing to get aged. The results came back at 14 years old.

That's why we hunt them in the nasty jungle that nobody else wants to hunt. To kill old bulls! 

It sure sucks quartering and packing a big bull elk out of that nasty mess, but I love it (I definitely didn't love it at the time)!


----------



## srconnell22

Here are a 7x7 and Andy's 6x6 both guided by James Bunker.


----------



## Gracierator

Nice work!! Someday I will draw a tag and use a revolver!


----------



## srconnell22

Called the DNR this morning to get the updated numbers on the hunt. 

So far 35 tags have been filled. That includes 11 bulls, 21 cows and 3 calves. I'm not sure if that includes tribal hunters or not. 

That should help cut down on the number of elk hunters we run into during the next four day period. They will be replaced with youth hunters and small game hunters three fold at least from a pressure standpoint though.


----------



## SMITTY1233

Don't forget bear hunters


----------



## Skinner 2

Good job on the elk and congrats to the successful hunters. I love reading about these hunts, makes me think back on my dads cow hunt then my cow hunt a few years later.....Pretty soon I can start re-applying.

Skinner


----------



## tjhuntfish

anyone watch wardens last night ? michigan elk hunts that went bad i dont want to make any mistakes or accidents that would cost me 1800.00


----------



## fishinkzoo

I watched that as well. I'm 50 and have never hunted Elk. Been thinking of going west before I'm too old to do it. If I started applying here in Michigan are you all saying it could take 10 years or never to get drawn? Do you have to earn points or is it just the luck of the draw?


----------



## BucksandDucks

You earn chances in Michigan for elk not points. It means that however many chances you have , your name goes in the drawing that many times. You can get draw the first time you apply or never get drawn. For most people..... NEVER


----------



## sparky18181

tjhuntfish said:


> anyone watch wardens last night ? michigan elk hunts that went bad i dont want to make any mistakes or accidents that would cost me 1800.00


I saw that and I do understand how it can happen. I was elk hunting in Wyoming and had a herd of 30 cows in front of me. I shot at the biggest cow in the herd and thank god it went down, because a follow up shot on the same cow might not of been possible due to all of them running off. I had made up my mind before I shot that I wouldn't shoot twice to avoid possibly hitting two elk. It works out. Thank god.


----------



## srconnell22

Many times they won't even react to getting hit. Plus, once you shoot, the herd shuffles. It can be a very dangerous situation and a very easy one to screw up. 

That is exactly why my cow hunters are only allowed to shoot one time at a cow (unless it's by itself). We shoot, then go sort out what happened with that shot. 

In my opinion it's the guide's responsibility (if present) to be sure there is proper communication to avoid situations like this from occurring. I've been very fortunate to have great hunters over the years and (knock on wood) have never had an "oops". 

Often these are DIY hunters that just get twitter pated and panic when the animal doesn't tip over on the first shot. It pays to have someone beside you whom has been in that situation 100+ times to slow things down a little, imo.


----------



## srconnell22

Looks like I'll need to tell all our remaining hunters to bring swim trunks and flip flops for the next hunt. 

Hopefully the squirrel hunting is good this weekend at least. 

Monday should be a good one.


----------



## MallardMaster

I'm actually heading up to G-Lord to visit friends and was going to take a cruise through the Pigeon to see if I could get a glimpse at an elk. Might be better served hanging out on the lake. Then again, every cruise through the Pigeon is a good cruise through the Pigeon. Never get enough of it.


----------



## srconnell22

Temps are getting worse. 

Mark my words... I will kill an elk in flip flops during the next portion of this hunt. 

Good luck to all those that are still hunting.


----------



## chuckinduck

srconnell22 said:


> Temps are getting worse.
> 
> Mark my words... I will kill an elk in flip flops during the next portion of this hunt.
> 
> Good luck to all those that are still hunting.
> 
> View attachment 270070


 Pics or it didn't happen. If going with flip flops I would recommend REEF. They have the bottle opener on the bottom. Which pairs nicely with celebratory cold ones in stifling heat.


----------



## tjhuntfish

they rutting yet?


----------



## srconnell22

tjhuntfish said:


> they rutting yet?


The bulls have been ready to go for a few weeks now. Pretty quiet out there with the warm temps. 

The rutting zones will be key for this hunt. Once the weather and temperatures break, all hell is going to break loose.


----------



## 1911

I'm ready for the weekend.


----------



## MallardMaster

1911 said:


> View attachment 270238
> View attachment 270238
> 
> I'm ready for the weekend.


That is TIGHT!!! Sign me up for 1!


----------



## TNL

Scott, curious as to how you deal with these temps once you get one down. My buddies cow last Dec took us 6 hours to get out. Surely we'd start losing meat in warm temps taking that long and we didn't even get to the check-in until the next morning! Of course, it was below zero and we had the opposite problem - it was frozen like a brick.

Regardless, good luck and we'll look forward to seeing the pics!


----------



## srconnell22

TNL said:


> Scott, curious as to how you deal with these temps once you get one down. My buddies cow last Dec took us 6 hours to get out. Surely we'd start losing meat in warm temps taking that long and we didn't even get to the check-in until the next morning! Of course, it was below zero and we had the opposite problem - it was frozen like a brick.
> 
> Regardless, good luck and we'll look forward to seeing the pics!


Drag really fast and run him straight to the processor! 

That's what I'm doing with this one right now.


----------



## Firefighter

Wimp


----------



## bersh

srconnell22 said:


> Drag really fast and run him straight to the processor!
> 
> That's what I'm doing with this one right now.
> 
> View attachment 270358


how's the drag going in the flip-flops?


----------



## srconnell22

bersh said:


> how's the drag going in the flip-flops?


Flip-flops are for the evening hunts!


----------



## Huntmich

Shoot them across the street from the processor. Have processor pick up with tractor. Easiest drag of my life


----------



## srconnell22

srconnell22 said:


> Drag really fast and run him straight to the processor!
> 
> That's what I'm doing with this one right now.
> 
> View attachment 270358


Here's Jim's 6x7 from this morning. 

The picture above was Jim's bull the morning before season opened (yesterday morning). 



















Flip flops are in action on this lovely July, I mean September evening.


----------



## srconnell22

This is 14 year old Drew with his cow killed this morning. This cow was part of Jim's bull's harem. 

Drew was the recipient of a donated tag. What a great program that is, I would encourage anyone with kids interested in the outdoors to sign up. 

Guided by James Bunker.


----------



## srconnell22

We killed another 6x6 tonight. James killed it, so I can't claim it with the flip flop kill.

I saw two bulls that I held the hunter off on as they were too young. 

That makes 8 killed for us so far in 5 days of hunting. We are tagged out, so it's on to helping other guides unless anyone else is looking for help for either a bull or a cow.


----------



## 1911

Filled my tag today.


----------



## srconnell22

1911 said:


> Filled my tag today.
> View attachment 270502


Awesome! Great bull, congratulations!


----------



## Skinner 2

Great Bull 1911,

Awesome job to you as well Mr. Connell, My dad and I were talking about Russ Just the other day. Couple more years and I can re-apply.

Skinner


----------



## srconnell22

srconnell22 said:


> Monday should be a good one.


Monday was a good one. 

Here is Marty with his 6x6 from this morning.










Marty and his brother, Hugh, whom joined him for the hunt. 










Marty, myself, and Joe Ferguson. Joe is another elk guide whom I worked with on finding this bull. I would recommend Joe to anyone looking for a great elk hunt.


----------



## tjhuntfish

good job nice bulls! we seen a couple different bulls but couldnt find a cow for nothing,the heat had them girls tucked way back in, the bulls came right out to calls, looks like its going to be 88 degrees this weekend hope it drops down for the 29th


----------



## srconnell22

The count after the second period of the hunt is 51 taken for state hunters (103 total tags including Pure Michigan winners). 

The breakdown is 21 bulls, 26 cows and 4 calves harvested thus far. 

The second hunt period was very tough hunting, with only 16 animals taken during the four days due to the high temperatures. I believe we killed 6 of the 16. 

The last four days that begins this Friday will be the best four days of the hunt, by far. The weather is perfect. 










Good luck to those that are still hunting. Give it everything you have these last four days. You most likely won't get to do this in Michigan again.


----------



## jimmer3

View attachment 272690


----------



## jimmer3

jimmer3 said:


> View attachment 272692
> View attachment 272694
> View attachment 272697
> View attachment 272690


Good luck to all the elk hunters on this weekends upcoming hunt! Here are a few Pictures of my 9/15/17 bull elk. Thanks again to Scott Connell and his awesome team!


----------



## tjhuntfish

Good job nice bull!!!!


----------



## tjhuntfish




----------



## Forest Meister

jimmer3 said:


> Good luck to all the elk hunters on this weekends upcoming hunt! Here are a few Pictures of my 9/15/17 bull elk. Thanks again to Scott Connell and his awesome team!


Really, really nice you could get a pic with the youngsters. Undoubtedly two future hunting partners! FM


----------



## srconnell22

It's been a long opening day, but we filled the two remaining tags we had picked up during the season today. 

Here is Sam with his cow from today. Sam worked his butt off to get this cow. Joe (Ferguson), Sam and myself tracked this small group of cows over 4 miles before we caught up with them bedded down in a thicket this afternoon. 










This is 80 year old Phil with his 5x7 bull taken this evening. For 80 years old, Phil was a trooper, plodding along at his pace. Phil came to me after the last hunt period after hunting eight days on his own without seeing an elk. He told me his wife had been in the hospital for the last two weeks and he wanted to be done as soon as possible so he could get back to her side. Very grateful he put his trust in me for his once in a lifetime Michigan bull tag! Special thanks to my brother Dan for the help on this one! 










It's been a long day (still not done, taking these animals to the processor now) but we are coming out heavy! 










I'm tagged out (again) if anyone is looking for help with either a bull or cow tag.


----------



## Firefighter

Fantastic work!


----------



## Luv2hunteup

As usual great season Scotty. Congrats!


----------



## chuckinduck

Excellent season. You know how to put them boys on the dirt. I can't wait til 2057 when the state screws up and gives me my bull tag. We can race our wheelchairs to the downed beast.


----------



## hank713

Great job Scottie,it is great to see all the success..


----------



## Sprytle

Congrats to all the hunters, great pics and stories. Thanks Scott for taking us all along thru the season! Just Awesome!! Ive applied every year with no luck yet but when I do draw I def know who Im calling!! Great job all!!


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Not just saying because he's one of my best friends, but Scott is one of the finest woodsman and killers I've shared the woods with. Love this thread every year.


----------



## srconnell22

hank713 said:


> Great job Scottie,it is great to see all the success..


Thanks, Hank. Lucas is still hunting with Dennis. Once again seeing elk, but not the right shot. This morning she was just too far. Homecoming tonight so he is not hunting the evening hunt but they will be back at it in the morning from what I'm told.


----------



## tjhuntfish

Anyone looking for a guide contact Joe ferguson or scott and Dan they will put you on elk quick great guys!!!!


----------



## tjhuntfish




----------



## srconnell22

Congratulations, Tim! You certainly ran into a lot of action between last evening and this morning hunting with us! Lol

Here is Fred with his 6x6 bull from this evening and a couple of trail cam pics of the same bull yesterday.


----------



## hank713

Scottie,I just received a message that Lucas was successful last night..That makes me very happy!!!


----------



## tjhuntfish

nice bull good job guys!!!!!! congrats to fred


----------



## Luv2hunteup

30 bulls and 44 cows killed during the first season. 100 tags were sold.


----------



## srconnell22

Luv2hunteup said:


> 30 bulls and 44 cows killed during the first season. 100 tags were sold.


Then add the three Pure Michigan hunters and ten tribal hunters. So 74/113 = 65% success rate.


----------



## srconnell22

Less than two weeks left before elk season starts again. It’s getting closer anyways. 

Not looking like we’ll have snow as of now.


----------



## FREEPOP

You can say that again


----------



## Scottygvsu

srconnell22 said:


> Less than two weeks left before elk season starts again. It’s getting closer anyways.
> 
> Not looking like we’ll have snow as of now.


You got your snow just in time!! 
I hope some lucky hunters hang some elk on the pole in Atlanta this weekend. I like to take a ride down and check them out in the evening.


----------



## Scottygvsu

srconnell22 said:


> Less than two weeks left before elk season starts again. It’s getting closer anyways.
> 
> Not looking like we’ll have snow as of now.


You got your snow just in time!! 
I hope some lucky hunters hang some elk on the pole in Atlanta this weekend. I like to take a ride down and check them out in the evening.


----------



## srconnell22

Yeah, it looks like we won’t be short on snow. Most of ours will be hanging at The Elkhorn Grill in Vanderbilt.

Hunters are ready, we are ready. Almost time to go to work.


----------



## Scottygvsu

Stopped in Atlanta, some beauties on the pole


----------



## Scottygvsu

srconnell22 said:


> Yeah, it looks like we won’t be short on snow. Most of ours will be hanging at The Elkhorn Grill in Vanderbilt.
> 
> Hunters are ready, we are ready. Almost time to go to work.


Headed to Vanderbilt, you have any hanging?


----------



## srconnell22

Scottygvsu said:


> Headed to Vanderbilt, you have any hanging?


I don’t know if anybody hung any there or not today. Eleven tags in the group and six were filled today. Three bulls and two cows left to go. 

We killed two bulls and four cows today.


----------



## Firefighter

A beast has fallen!


----------



## srconnell22

Yesterday marked the bittersweet end of a three year chess match with one of our main target bulls. This bull was a very tough one to kill due to where he lived. Not only is it mostly private land, but it’s what we affectionately refer to as billy goat country with one after another of big hardwood covered hills and ridges. 

We knew exactly what bull was on the other end as Vic trudged through knee deep snow on a slow, steady walk following tracks in order to sneak up on this herd. We caught them on the backside of a huge ridge and Vic watched cow after cow come up the other side until he came rolling up from the bottom. Most of them had no idea we were there. Once the bull came up behind all the cows, Vic made good on his opportunity at about 75 yards and the three year journey came to an end on that ridge with a beautiful Michigan 6x7 down. 

Note: these are not my trail cam pictures. A passerby stopped when he recognized the bull in the truck and sent them to me.


----------



## srconnell22

Here is Vic with his 6x7 Michigan bull.


----------



## Sprytle

Just an Awesome Animal! Congrats Guys!!
Looks like a expensive taxidermy bill!!


----------



## SMITTY1233

Looks like two great hunts! That bull is impressive in this trail cam photos. Beautiful animals. Hope I get to chase one before my time is up


----------



## ArrowFlinger

Nice. Looks like the one I saw last year and my son saw the year before. Both on deer firearms opener. My son named him Big Bufford.


----------



## srconnell22

Killed two more cows today. We have taken 16 so far this December and are once again out of tags. 

Both of these cow hunters were guided by Jim Ormsbee (not pictured).



















We have plenty of animals left if anyone is looking for help. Not sure who all is still hunting.


----------



## BucksandDucks

Just watched Bunker on Michigan out of doors. Pretty cool


----------



## Luv2hunteup

One of Scott Connell’s hunters made the front page of the Cheboygan Daily Tribune yesterday. Famous in a small town.


----------



## srconnell22

Luv2hunteup said:


> One of Scott Connell’s hunters made the front page of the Cheboygan Daily Tribune yesterday. Famous in a small town.
> View attachment 288180


So cool! Thank you for posting this! 

Victoria was actually one of Joe Ferguson’s hunters that I grabbed for a few hours on the second day and took into a private club we had permission on to get her a crack at her cow. 

Keeping her composure to pick out one animal with about 40 cows in front of her is something I’m extremely impressed with in her.

I’m very fortunate in that I get to do a once in a lifetime hunt every year.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

srconnell22 said:


> So cool! Thank you for posting this!
> 
> Victoria was actually one of Joe Ferguson’s hunters that I grabbed for a few hours on the second day and took into a private club we had permission on to get her a crack at her cow.
> 
> Keeping her composure to pick out one animal with about 40 cows in front of her is something I’m extremely impressed with in her.
> 
> I’m very fortunate in that I get to do a once in a lifetime hunt every year.


If you would like the article PM your address and I’ll send it to you.


----------

